# Girlfriend pics with natural light C&C please



## shortpballer (Mar 29, 2010)

I normally use a bunch of lighting and haven't shot natural light since I first bought my camera.  I think they came out pretty well.  C&C appreciated!

1.





2.




3.


----------



## sinjans (Mar 29, 2010)

I like them all. She's georgous BTW. #3 is my fav as the eyes pop nicely and her skin is perfectly exposed. I think the light used in #1 could have used some diffusion as it seems a bit harsh. Take my ccomments with a pinch of salt as I am not a pro. Good job.


----------



## 7/24 (Mar 29, 2010)

You're  a very lucky man. #'s 1 & 3 are my favorites for different reasons. #1 for the hard back light on her hair and the railing she's holding. Personally I would have liked to see her right eye but that's just me. #3 has great exposure and just a tiny bit of contrast on the left side. Great shots.


----------



## ...take the shot! (Mar 29, 2010)

#1 is awesome.
#2 seems overexposed. But I like how her face is in focus an the rest of her body is out of focus. Kinda wondering how you did that?
#3 Screen door seems a bit distracting (open it) aslo with her hand up (put it down).

Im not a pro. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 29, 2010)

Shes gorgeous! great model. 

I love the second shot. Her hair, complexion and lighting, are all damn near perfect. Nice bokah, and very natural pose. :thumbup:

#1 and #3  LOVE her eyes!
...as for #3 , the door is VERY distracting... but it doesnt ruin the picture.

very nice shots!


----------



## aliciaqw (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree the screen door in #3  is a nuisance but not too terrible.

I love #1 but I too would like to see the other eye, and the overexposed look of #2 works for me.  Was that from PP?

She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## iBats (Mar 29, 2010)

the pose in 1 seems a little bit unnatural but the rest are very nicely lite. How much PP do you do cause these seem very soft and almost have a surreal smoothness to them


----------



## JenLavazza (Mar 29, 2010)

These are great!!  Your girlfriend is gorgeous!!  Wish I could look half as natural when I try to model.


----------



## shortpballer (Mar 31, 2010)

These were all natural light. So they shouldn't be super soft... no softboxes or anything.  But in photoshop, I don't do much besides toning down the redness in skin tones.  Thus making them more flat, with a black and white layer.  This might be what you are referring to.  I got the technique from the Dolce & Gabbana photographer.  He does it in every ad he makes.  





iBats said:


> the pose in 1 seems a little bit unnatural but the rest are very nicely lite. How much PP do you do cause these seem very soft and almost have a surreal smoothness to them



And the second picture I over-exposed on purpose to give it that vogue-look..  That picture was almost straight out of camera with the exception of some blemish fixing.  I NEVER blurr my photos anymore...

And for the person that asked about the depth of field.  I shot it at f2.8 I believe and almost 200mm with a 70-200 2.8G VR II.  The large aperture in combo with the telephoto gives you a small depth of field.


----------



## Alter_Ego (Mar 31, 2010)

Dude your girlfriend is smoking hot.


----------



## eric-holmes (Mar 31, 2010)

shortpballer said:
			
		

> These were all natural light. So they shouldn't be super soft... no softboxes or anything.  But in photoshop, I don't do much besides toning down the redness in skin tones.  Thus making them more flat, with a black and white layer.  This might be what you are referring to.  I got the technique from the Dolce & Gabbana photographer.  He does it in every ad he makes.



Would it be possible for you to elaborate about this technique a little more? I really love this pictures. I use elements so I don't exactly know if I can do that black and white layer you are talking about. Or I just don't understand.


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 31, 2010)

Alter_Ego said:


> Dude your girlfriend is smoking hot.


 
Just remember....

It doesn't matter how beautiful a woman is.  Somewhere, somebody is tired of putting up with her sh!t.  

Nice shots, BTW.


----------



## Alter_Ego (Mar 31, 2010)

Phranquey said:


> Alter_Ego said:
> 
> 
> > Dude your girlfriend is smoking hot.
> ...



Haha good one. But who needs good shots with a babe like that.


----------

